# Toronto Bass Fest



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

This Saturday! (Yes, I know the year is wrong on the flier. I'm just the messenger.)


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

See ya there! Bringing a special guest out of retirement to fish with me


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Cash me ousside!


----------



## bassguy72 (Apr 14, 2011)

Could someone please post the results thank you


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Got stuck waiting for lock to open and was late, along with another team. So we didn't get to weigh our fish. Went exploring instead of going to weigh in. Also curious to know winning weights.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I believe it was 10-11 for first and 9#+ for second. Big was 4+# smallie


----------

